# Amplificar conexion LAN UTP5



## zealot2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Familia, abrazos a todos, y muchas felicidades por nuestros progresos.  Siempre estoy haciendo conexiones de red, normal o crossover usando solo 4 hilos 1,2,3,6.Todos sabemos que a partir de 100 metros hay perdida de señal, al menos así lo he estudiado y lo tengo consevido. Se que hay amplificadores de señal, de voltage, de corriente, pero bueno eso lo estoy comenzando a estudiar ahora. Mi pregunta es si se puede hacer un amplificador para RED, o sea que a los 90 metro yo lo ponga y me permita expandir 100 metros mas, por ejemplo, somo seria este cirtuito mas o menos, si seria igual que uno de audio, o si se puede hacer. Gracias


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 15, 2011)

un switch económico al medio nuevamente tendrás 100metros..o 90 ..dificil los 100 pero es la norma ..


----------



## capitanp (Mar 15, 2011)

moiskey2 dijo:


> un switch económico al medio nuevamente tendrás 100metros..o 90 ..dificil los 100 pero es la norma ..


 
secundo.................


----------



## zealot2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracias moiskey2 y  capitan, logicamente el switch es lo mejor y mas original para ello, el problema es que necesito crear algo yo, no tiene que enrutarme varios cables como el switch, solamente amplificar, para que una sola pc llegue mas lejo, pero sin switch, debe ser algun circuito hecho por mi. Gracias.


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 16, 2011)

realmente lo veo q es innecesario realmente crear algo por ti. ademas los switch los alimenta por PoE.. y encaso q quieras hacer una amplificador lo veo difícil ya q no son señales analógicas como audio o rf si no q digitales a diferente frecuencias y categorías .nuevamente los swicth de 3 a 5 puerto en el caso de mi pais son extremadamente económicos (entre 3 a 7 USS)


----------



## nightduke2005 (Abr 22, 2011)

Existe la posibilidad de empalmar al final del extremo y poner esto, de esta manera podras ampliar la conexion pero hasta cierto punto....si tienes 90 metros y pones esto te permitira poner mas cable a partir de esta caja pero la distancia de 100metros siempre se mantiene pero con esto puedes ampliarlo un poco....pero no demasiado....la otra opcion es poner un switch o amplificadores de red pero te sale muy caro.....

http://www.planetronic.es/empalme-cable-utp-cat5e-cable-p-4142.html


----------



## rosbuitre (May 6, 2011)

zealot2 dijo:


> Familia, abrazos a todos, y muchas felicidades por nuestros progresos.  Siempre estoy haciendo conexiones de red, normal o crossover usando solo 4 hilos 1,2,3,6.Todos sabemos que a partir de 100 metros hay perdida de señal, al menos así lo he estudiado y lo tengo consevido. Se que hay amplificadores de señal, de voltage, de corriente, pero bueno eso lo estoy comenzando a estudiar ahora. Mi pregunta es si se puede hacer un amplificador para RED, o sea que a los 90 metro yo lo ponga y me permita expandir 100 metros mas, por ejemplo, somo seria este cirtuito mas o menos, si seria igual que uno de audio, o si se puede hacer. Gracias



Hola
Si lo que queres es regenerar la señal para extenderte otros 100 mts mas con un HUB/Switch no tenes problemas, el tema es que no podes seguir cascadeando muchos mas switch porque ya no pasaría por un problema de regeneración de la señal sino que tendrías problemas de perdidas de información por retardo debido al largo total.

Slds
Osvaldo


----------

